# Best "fishing" cast for distance



## brewmiesterbuck (Sep 14, 2010)

I have been fishing since I was a kid, love it. Bought a house on the Susquehanna River I like it so much. Recently we began going on an annual trip to the OBX and I am addicted to surf fishing. I practice casting at home because you never know how far they will be holding. Sometimes they are just past the shore breakers and sometimes not. 

What is the easiest distance cast to learn and be adaptable for fishing. Not looking to break a world record here. Just get extra distance off of the beach. I have been practicing with a 10' Eagle Claw Water Eagle and an Abu 6500 levelwind, 30lb PP and 50lb Mono Shock throwing 4oz. For me the average "overhead" cast goes about 450'. A used sl20sh is on its way as I know that the levelwind is getting in the way, I can hear it crying every time I throw. Once I have the technique down I will be transferring it to my other surf rods so I can run the gamut of solutions needed no matter the currents strength. 

So, what is the distance cast I am looking for being the average surf fisherman and what internet resources are there to help me learn it?

Thanks, and appreciate the insight in advance...


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

450'? Don't fix what ain't broke, that is excellent distance from the beach.
charlie


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

big brother said:


> 450'? Don't fix what ain't broke, that is excellent distance from the beach.
> charlie


+1

But since that probably isn't the answer you are looking for, I would take the time to learn the hatteras or the ground cast. Youtube has plenty of videos. Check out Tommy's (tommyccp on youtube) Groundcast Fundamentals. 

Robert


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Fishing Distance*



big brother said:


> 450'? Don't fix what ain't broke, that is excellent distance from the beach.
> charlie


+2, or whatever.

Not to sound trite or being a smart aleck, but I cast just far enough to reach the fish. Sometimes they're close in and other times; just beyond reach

FWIW; I use something like an "Overhead Thump Cast' or the 'C2 Lob' for short distances, and use a Uni-Tech Cast when I need to 'reach out and touch someone'  C2


----------



## brewmiesterbuck (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 

450' is at home in a field with just a pyramid weight measured with a Garmin gps. And that is really pushing it. I would like to do that distance with a more fluid motion with less effort and be able to hit that on the beach with a fish finder rig.

I will certainly look into Tommy's videos on youtube. I just need a reliable place to start and that seems like a good bet.

Also have a used sl20sh on the way. That Abu levelwind gear cries when I give it the throttle. That should help slightly.

Lastly, until I get used to the sl20sh, what is a good bearing lube that will slow the spool down to start with? The key being available in central pa? Been using ardent reel butter but that is fairly fast on my Abu's, I want something that is much slower.

Thanks,


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

I really think you are restricting yourself by using a level wind reel.....and especially a 10' rod.....if you are getting 150 yards with this setup....I just wouldn't change anything........Richard


----------



## brewmiesterbuck (Sep 14, 2010)

nomadfl said:


> I really think you are restricting yourself by using a level wind reel.....and especially a 10' rod.....if you are getting 150 yards with this setup....I just wouldn't change anything........Richard


Yeah, I think so too. That is why I bought a used Daiwa sl20sh for that 10'er

The set up is definetly not ideal for distance casting but it seems great to learn on and is what I had for large catfish on the Susquehanna.

I bought a 12' Quantum Mocean and a new Daiwa sl30sha and am excited to see what that has to offer. Had the Abu 6500 levelwind on the 12'er and it definetly was better than the 10'er.


----------



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

150 yds with an overhead thump and a level wind?
Forgive me sir but that is pure BS!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

lucky strike said:


> 150 yds with an overhead thump and a level wind?
> Forgive me sir but that is pure BS!


That is really out of line. Just because you haven't seen it done doesn't mean it is "BS". I have seen levelwinds throw that far and further with an overhead thump. He already told us that is just with a weight and measured with a GPS which is not as accurate as a laser or tape. I honestly believe if he recorded those measurements with that equipment, it is viable. 

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> That is really out of line. Just because you haven't seen it done doesn't mean it is "BS". I have seen levelwinds throw that far and further with an overhead thump. He already told us that is just with a weight and measured with a GPS which is not as accurate as a laser or tape. I honestly believe if he recorded those measurements with that equipment, it is viable.
> 
> Robert


+1

It isn't like he said he was throwing 8 & bait 150 yds.

Brewmeisterbuck-- the Diawa's can be controlled somewhat with oil-- but brake blocks are your first means of control-- larger brake blocks will slow the reel down-- a new reel should come with at least two sizes-- start with the larger size and if you are comfortable and not experiencing blow ups switch to the smaller set of brake blocks.

You can do any fine tuning with oil thickness (and end float of the reel spool )once you determine the right brake blocks to use.

Sound like you already have a reasonable cast down-- but ditto on the hatteras or OTG for the beach.

Get ready to train that thumb to lay down the line evenly during the retrieve-- that is something everyone has to get used to when losing the levelwind-- but no fears-- a little practice is all it takes.

You might want to start out practicing with the new reel with mono instead of PP-- at least for the first few casts -- cheap insurance until you have it dialed in.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

re: "I have been practicing with a 10' Eagle Claw Water Eagle and an Abu 6500 levelwind, 30lb PP and 50lb Mono Shock throwing 4oz. For me the average "overhead" cast goes about 450'."

with that kinda tackle, man ... that's real HARD to believe, and i don't care WHAT kinda casting method is used .... in fact, i don't believe it at all. sorry.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Obviously he feels that is where he is at. Whether we believe him or not doesn't change the topic of this thread, he is wanting to learn how to improve. It isn't like he is some new jerk trying to shove unbelievable distances down our throat claiming he is the best there ever was. If he is at 450' or not is irrelevant to the fact that he wants to learn. Sure, that rod is the weak link in his equation, but that doesn't mean he can't try to improve with it. Cut the man some slack and help him learn how to cast. He doesn't need to be subjected to harsh ridicule for giving information in his quest for distance. BeachBob, at least you were polite in your disbelief.

I don't know this guy, and I really don't know why this thread stuck out to me. Just cut him some slack as he tries to learn. Now if he comes back in a month and says he is throwing weight and bait 800', then release the hounds...LMAO.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

sakuma 18lb 035 nite crystal .....rocket 6500 high capacity spool......8oz and a ccp heaver......
ahhhhhh i can just smell 525 ft lol


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> rocket 6500 high capacity spool


LMAO!!!! You aren't too far from it now!


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

i'm sorry, yet again. 

a $24 water eagle 10' glass rod and a "6500 lw" (whatever that is - a c3 perhaps?) loaded with small braid throwing a 4oz payload 150 yards is just way beyond belief. even with a strong wind at yer back, breaking 100 yards would be a difficult feat. i've got an 11' predator with a well groomed 6501c3 ultra cast loaded with 20# fireline braid that can fling a 2oz payload just about to 80 yards with a "fisherman's overhead" cast. 

the op wants to know how to increase casting distance, so it's important to understand what "distance" is in question. if he's really getting 450', then he's already there, no matter what kinda casting method is employed, *with his current tackle*.

all that said, distance emanates from form - so whether the op's throwing 450' or 250', and wants to increase distance, he needs to work on *casting method and form* - with his current tackle.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

BeachBob said:


> re: "I have been practicing with a 10' Eagle Claw Water Eagle and an Abu 6500 levelwind, 30lb PP and 50lb Mono Shock throwing 4oz. For me the average "overhead" cast goes about 450'."
> 
> with that kinda tackle, man ... that's real HARD to believe, and i don't care WHAT kinda casting method is used .... in fact, i don't believe it at all. sorry.


You need to understand that a GPS (at least a cheap one) is a fairly crude instrument when it comes to trying to measure in "feet".

He's just trying to give us an idea of where he is at-- not making braggish comments about great distance.... it really doesn't not matter if his estimation is off.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Mark G said:


> You need to understand that a GPS (at least a cheap one) is a fairly crude instrument when it comes to trying to measure in "feet".
> 
> He's just trying to give us an idea of where he is at-- not making braggish comments about great distance.... it really doesn't not matter if his estimation is off.


since distance is the op's concern, i think it matters a great deal for him to know exactly what baseline he's currently throwing with his gear - else, how to know if yer improving? 

do yer flinging at a school football field and forget the gps.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

brewmiesterbuck said:


> ...What is the easiest distance cast to learn and be adaptable for fishing.... So, what is the distance cast I am looking for being the average surf fisherman and what internet resources are there to help me learn it?





BeachBob said:


> all that said, distance emanates from form - so whether the op's throwing 450' or 250', and wants to increase distance, he needs to work on *casting method and form* - with his current tackle.


Sounds like you two agree...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

BeachBob said:


> since distance is the op's concern, i think it matters a great deal for him to know exactly what baseline he's currently throwing with his gear - else, how to know if yer improving?
> 
> do yer flinging at a school football field and forget the gps.


I know I'm improving when one cast lands farther out front than the previous one, FWIW.

J'k BB-- you give some good advice-- I just think you might have been a touch quick to think he was running a gullibility test on us.


----------



## brewmiesterbuck (Sep 14, 2010)

450' is at best a guess using gps equipment. My certain gps margin of error is normally around 30' - 45' for each point measured. This could mean that is is off up to 90'. Regardless of the distance I claim (which doesn't really matter and I possibly shouldn't have mentioned it) I would like to know which casting approach will net me overall distance gains vs. what I am using now. 

Sounds like the OTG or Hatteras Cast are my best bets. I appreciate the advice. 

By no means did I intend to boast of my distance, use it merely as a reference to see how I was doing with my current tactic. I will take the advice to try the local football field for a better yardage estimation..

Through the ridicule, I do appreciate the passion.

Thanks,


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

brewmiesterbuck said:


> 450' is at best a guess using gps equipment. My certain gps margin of error is normally around 30' - 45' for each point measured. This could mean that is is off up to 90'. Regardless of the distance I claim (which doesn't really matter and I possibly shouldn't have mentioned it) I would like to know which casting approach will net me overall distance gains vs. what I am using now.
> 
> Sounds like the OTG or Hatteras Cast are my best bets. I appreciate the advice.
> 
> ...


No problem and don't worry about it or be concerned about posting up actual distances if you find they vary from your estimate-- some times we run into ocassional jokesters that come on board to test our "believability factor", you'll have to pardon if some question estimates, it's not usually meant as a shot to your credibility, but rather based on what experience tells us is reasonable-- and of course varies considerably with each of us.

Have fun experimenting and the best way to get pointers is to go hands on with an experienced tutor-- second best-- post up a video and you can usually get some decent feedback.

Good Luck,
Mark


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I personally like the Hatteras cast, mainly because it is the first powercast I learned and still today is my default fishing cast, especially on crowded beaches.

There are several others, most are variations of the groundcast.

Brighton cast - Watch this video carefully. Terry Carrol is the owner of and the man that hand builds every Zziplex rod. He is a former UK casting champion and a man that I truely respect. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arTIwmbouJQ

Fishing groundcast - A variation is to lay the sinker on the ground either directly behind you (with target being 12:00, lay sinker at 6:00) or add a little rotation and drop the sinker at 7:00. using the same fundamentals that Mr. Carrol shows in the above video. Lead with the left, get your left hand out in front of your face with the right hand just slightly in front of right shoulde then punch pull, or as Terry says, HIT IT. This is a detuned groundcast and I use it a lot for fishing.

The fishing groundcast really helps to train you for the Hatteras cast. Although it appears to be a simple cast, the Hatteras cast is actually tricky to master. Once you toss the sinker back, everything happens very quickly. You have to really concentrate to get that left arm extended so you can apply a punch/pull. If you don't get it extended, you will only have a punch and lose half your power. This is the single biggest flaw of the Hatteras cast and one that 90% of fisherman have ingrained in their style, they keep the left hand tucked in nice and safe and just belt away with the right. Feels strong, looks impressive to the untrained eye but half of the power is left untapped.

Here is a clip of the hatteras cast from a few years ago. I'm using a bit more rotation than I would on the beach but it gives you a good idea of the fundamentals. If you look close you will see that I really don't get good left extension on this cast, decent but not good.- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU8l8JHcVZQ

On this cast I get a little better extension of the left, but still less than ideal. Guess I need to work on my Hatteras cast... ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiySRyNlljc

I hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

a couple of times Nite fishing on a new moon, I have cast over 800 feet,,,,,,,,,,,8~}


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

toejam said:


> a couple of times nite fishing on a new moon, i have cast over 800 feet,,,,,,,,,,,8~}


:beer:


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

REPEAT..... really think you are restricting yourself by using a level wind reel.....and especially a 10' rod.....if you are getting 150 yards with this setup....I just wouldn't change anything........Richard 

Guys....I'm from Missouri......I got to see it to believe it .....10' rod...level wind reel 

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

sounds like some of you need to get out and go fishing ... 

One thing you can do is just remove the level wind from the reel and have a better casting reel ...


----------



## drumjunkie (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm in Lancaster as well, and would be happy to get together to cast. I don't by any means have much experience, but having somebody else watching you cast, or having video can be good to help instill good habits and not form negative ones.I have found that what I think I am doing and what I actually do are two different things sometimes. 
Many more experienced casters have already given good advice in response to your question. I also have a few setups which I would be happy to let you experiment with as you look to get other gear. PM me if interested at all. One other thought on the little disagreement about distance at the beginning of this thread. It might be helpful to measure distance with a more consistant means to be able to tell what is helping or not. 

Matt


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

nomadfl said:


> REPEAT..... really think you are restricting yourself by using a level wind reel.....and especially a 10' rod.....if you are getting 150 yards with this setup....I just wouldn't change anything........Richard
> 
> Guys....I'm from Missouri......I got to see it to believe it .....10' rod...level wind reel
> 
> :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


I'll make a video and prove it if you guys dont think a 10' rod with level wind can hit 150yds....


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Tacpayne said:


> I'll make a video and prove it if you guys dont think a 10' rod with level wind can hit 150yds....


Is that rod going to be a "10' Eagle Claw Water Eagle"?,,,, 8~] Ive seen some amazing things. I once saw one those blotes from across the pond cast over 150 yds with only the 6 foot bottom section of a 12 foot rod while kneeling on his knees.


----------



## brewmiesterbuck (Sep 14, 2010)

Tommy,

Thanks for the links and tips. I'm sure they will help.

---------------

I will be taking the level winds off of one of my c3's to see what difference it makes, but the sl20sh will arrive later today and that should take care of the levelwind issue.


Thanks all for the help. Going to practice tonight and tomorrow. Headed down to Corolla in two weeks.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I know I can hit 150 on a good cast with my 10' Diawa and my souped up prorocket LW (6 bearings cleaned and oiled) with 2 oz ... but it has to be a good one ... I can hit 100 without trying too hard ... but that's using good stuff and 10lb line


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

toejam said:


> Is that rod going to be a "10' Eagle Claw Water Eagle"?,,,, 8~] Ive seen some amazing things. I once saw one those blotes from across the pond cast over 150 yds with only the 6 foot bottom section of a 12 foot rod while kneeling on his knees.


If I can find the same rod I'll use it. I have a Tsunami 10' rod in the shop for repair now, if I cant find anything esle I will use it, and a box stock 6500cs, for the record on the distance field I am very average with a tourney best of 640 something, that would make me above average of most fisherman though, but no where near a top level caster


----------

